# New pattern website



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Check out this website and this cute dress. Patterns are downloadable and some are on sale

http://www.shifio.co.uk/patterns/224.html


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry but nothing comes up.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Sorry but nothing comes up.


I have this site on my favorites, but it seems it is off line at the moment so....try it a bit later. They have the most adorable patterns. I will have to translate some into my language some day


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm on it now and there are some fabulous patterns.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have bought patterns from her before. She has some beautiful designs xx


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 2 of her patterns. I love her designs.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Sorry but nothing comes up.


 :thumbup:


----------

